# Dirty face feathers



## neizt (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello everyone, for the last few days I have noticed the feathers on the face of my budgie are a bit dirty. Unsure what has caused it and no obvious signs of her being unwell... She spends most of the day out of the cage and she's still eating and drinking as usual.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your little girl is adorable! Some staining above the cere can happen with female budgies, so unless she is showing other symptoms, she should be just fine. 

Of course, if you're worried, there's no better option than taking her in for an appointment!

Meanwhile, you've come to the best resource on the internet to learn even more about budgies!

Be sure to read through the links provided above, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. You'll find information on all your questions (including some you don't know you have yet ) on the forums. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We'd love to see more of your sweet girl when you get a chance, and look forward to seeing you around the forums! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## neizt (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for the warm welcome and reassuring reply! 

She's lovely I know, think she malting a bit at present but hard work and perseverance have paid off. She's super tame although can get a touch ratty whilst malting!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Your girl is beautiful . I agree about a bit of 'normal' staining that can happen above the cere at times. If you don't see any symptoms or discharge, she should be fine.


----------



## kykeet (Sep 3, 2017)

My little man use to have that happen until I took a pocket knife and removed the outer bark on the store bought branches in his cage. They were the really dark brown/redish colored branches.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's true, things in the cage can stain the feathers sometimes. In this case, however, I think it's simply a case of the female cere staining the feathers above it just a bit.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

The information StarlingWings provided is 100% accurate! :thumbup:
Your little girl is beautiful -- what is her name?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

